# Local Bike Shop Assembly?



## firemark (Jul 4, 2011)

Would the LBS assemble and/or tune a bikesdirect bike? Has anyone done this before? What is the usual cost, timeframe, and did you get any grief for not buying from them?


----------



## jlmuncie (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes your LBS will assemble it for you. The cost will vary depending on what needs to be finished and timeframe will depend on how busy your shop is. Just call them and ask.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

my LBS does this all day long pretty much. They build bikes for people who got them via mail order. 

Not sure what they charge exactly....but im assuming its around the same price as a full tune up. Since they pretty much do the same thing.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

60 bucks would be a ballpark estimate.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

just got back from my LBS, they charge 50$ for the build and they do a tune up on the bike, oil this and that etc etc.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

A quality "pro build" is going to run more than $50. Don;t skimp on the quality of a build, it can cost you (possibly big) later. Repack all the bearings, chase threads where needed and torque every fastener on the bike as well as spokes.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

See if they will show you how to do it if possible. So next time you don't have to bend over. But if you don't know how to do it, better to let the pros do it than eff up your adjustments.


----------



## campagnoloclv (Jul 31, 2007)

Its best to let people who know what they are doing build something that holds you as you bomb down a mountain at 30+ mph. That's a bad time for somthing to break loose!


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

Do it yourself. You don't need to repack bearings on a brand new bike. Get the proper tools. Only basic tools are needed for a out of box build.

You'll need allen wenches, phillips screw driver, torque wrench, allen wrench socket sets and a decent book for an out of box build. All the bearings should be packed with grease, all the hydraulic brakes should be pre-bled. You'll need to put the wheels on as well as handlebars & pedals. Once that is done, you'll need to tune your bike's drivetrain and set the limits of the derailleurs. Double check all your bolt torque specs and ride.


----------



## Markapuu (Feb 24, 2011)

When my bike came, all I had to go was put the disc on the front wheel put the pedals on, and 
adjust and tighten the stem.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

sorry but new bikes need more than just slapping the seatpost, bars and pedals on. hubs need to be adjusted. wheels tensioned, stress relieved and trued. brakes, derailleurs, and headset adjusted.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

reptilezs said:


> sorry but new bikes need more than just slapping the seatpost, bars and pedals on. hubs need to be adjusted. wheels tensioned, stress relieved and trued. brakes, derailleurs, and headset adjusted.


Yep.. :thumbsup:

I have a hard time understanding who someone who saved money by buyng a bike on-line won't invest (not spend) a few extra dollars in thier riding experience by having a comprehensive build done.


----------



## Markapuu (Feb 24, 2011)

reptilezs said:


> sorry but new bikes need more than just slapping the seatpost, bars and pedals on. hubs need to be adjusted. wheels tensioned, stress relieved and trued. brakes, derailleurs, and headset adjusted.


I guess I'll consider myself lucky that I haven't died from a catastrophic failure yet.


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

STT GUY said:


> Yep.. :thumbsup:
> 
> I have a hard time understanding who someone who saved money by buyng a bike on-line won't invest (not spend) a few extra dollars in thier riding experience by having a comprehensive build done.


Bought my bike from a bike shop on eBay, brand new, went to pick it up, fully assembled, they charged me $49.00 for assembly, felt a little burned. :madmax:

rode the bike for 15 hours,(not in a row ) felt things getting stretched etc. (I'm a motorcycle technician, so I know the importance of a proper first service)

took it to the bike shop around the corner and had a 30 day tune up/check up and paid them to set the bike up for me. Totally worth the money. It feels like a different bike because it has been set up for me.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

Markapuu said:


> I guess I'll consider myself lucky that I haven't died from a catastrophic failure yet.


There is still time, don't give up yet!!!


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

Markapuu said:


> I guess I'll consider myself lucky that I haven't died from a catastrophic failure yet.


You won't...

Wheels not true? Who care if you're running disc brakes... They're stronger when trued, but eh....

Bearings DO NOT NEED REPACKED on a new bike.

Limiters not set on your bike? Shifting off? Learn how to do these things because you'll need to take it back to a LBS if they built it after the cable stretch has settled and the springs have been cycled a few hundred times anyway.

There is NOTHING you can't learn to do to fix your bike...


----------



## Reice05 (Jul 8, 2011)

i was thinking the same thing, i'll call my lbs just incase


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

STT GUY said:


> Yep.. :thumbsup:
> 
> I have a hard time understanding who someone who saved money by buyng a bike on-line won't invest (not spend) a few extra dollars in thier riding experience by having a comprehensive build done.


Spending money to have the bike assembled properly skews the value proposition.


----------

